

Algorithms from the Book - gphilip
http://cstheory.stackexchange.com/q/189/148

======
sahillavingia
This site and Math Overflow make me... question... my skills. One day I'll get
to that level though, I hope. :)

~~~
gphilip
Part of the reason behind the existence of these sites is --- I believe ---
the hope that they will be useful to well-motivated people who want to learn
some of this stuff themselves.

Some of these questions and answers just blow our mind. I can't think of many
such on CSTheory yet (it is still quite new), but see this answer (and its
question :-) ) on MathOverflow : [http://mathoverflow.net/questions/9807/help-
me-with-this-pro...](http://mathoverflow.net/questions/9807/help-me-with-this-
proof-drop-a-printed-map-of-the-land-on-the-land-and-there-mus/9833#9833)

------
nadadenada
I don't think that algorithms are for "The Book". For example the four colour
theorem is an example that looking algorithms that are good looking is not the
correct way to go. Is better to be flexible, Greek were sad when they
discovered irrational numbers but we now know that real numbers are a good
thing to have.

------
ashitvora
[http://cstheory.stackexchange.com/questions/189/algorithms-f...](http://cstheory.stackexchange.com/questions/189/algorithms-
from-the-book/1474#1474)

